# اود الاستفسار عن افضل طريقة للحام الالومنيوم بطريقة التبنيط او النقط spot welding



## mhil (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اود الاستفسار عن افضل طريقة للحام الالومنيوم بطريقة التبنيط او النقط spot welding
و مواصفات الماكنة اللازمة بالضبط مع الشكر
ماهر


----------



## بيكو (6 يونيو 2009)

وعليكم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هنالك طرق عديدة لاجراء اللحام الموضعي (spot welding) لسبائك الالومنيوم. ومنها على سبيل المثال
1- Electrical spot resistance welding 
2- Friction stir spot resistance welding 
3- Ultrasonic spot resistance welding 

ولكل طريقة ابجدياتها وخصائصها...يمكنني المساعدة اذا استطعت ان تحدد استفسارك بشكل دقيق


----------



## mhil (6 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخى على اهتمامك برسالتى و اتمنى ان تفيدنى بالطريقة الصحيحة للحام صاج الالومنيوم مع العلم ان خمالة كل لوح 1 مم تقريبا و المطلوب لحام طبقتين من الصاج يعنى تكون الخمالة 2 مم تقريبا و ارجو افادتى بكل ما يلزم و طريقة العمل و مواصفات الماكنة اللازمة و شكرا


----------

